# OpenOffice Linux Libertine Darstellung fehlerhaft

## retr0virus

Hallo,

ich suche schon länger nach der Lösung des Problems, konnte bisher aber nichts dazu finden.

Ich möchte die offene Linux Libertine Schriftart unter OpenOffice benutzen.

Für Gentoo gibt es sogar einen ebuild unter media-fonts/libertine-ttf, aber auch damit tritt der Fehler auf.

Egal mit welchen OpenOffice Versionen ich es probiert habe, stets erkennt das Programm nur eine fettgedruckte Version und eine normale, aber unterstrichene(!) Version.

D.h. ich kann lediglich dick (+ alle Unterarten) oder unterstrichen (+ alle Unterarten, also nochmal unterstrichen) schreiben, aber nicht ganz normal ohne Unterstrich.  :Sad: 

Ist das Problem bei euch nachvollziehbar? Gibt es da einen Trick um das zu beheben?

Würde wirklich gerne Linux Libertine als Standardschriftart benutzen.

Ich hoffe euch ist klar geworden, was für ein Problem ich habe. 

Zur Not kann ich auch ein Bildschirmfoto davon machen.

----------

## franzf

Das scheint ein Problem von openoffice zu sein :/

Sowohl der kfontview als auch kwrite zeigen die normale Schriftart auch als solche dar - ohne Unterstrich.

Openoffice dagegen zeigt bai mir das selbe Problem wie bei dir.

Mein System: AMD64 3700+, 64 bit, openoffice-2.3.1 selber kompiliert.

Grüße

Franz

// edit:

Ich hab für kde aus Jux mal Linux Libertine als Schrift für die Menüs eingestellt. In allen KDE-Programmen wird es sauber angezeigt - openoffice allerdings unterstreicht wieder...

Screenshot

----------

## retr0virus

Ja, das konnte ich auch schon feststellen.

Ist aus meinem Text in der Tat nicht hervorgegangen, aber deshalb habe ich auch nur OpenOffice als Fehlerquelle angegeben.

Ich meine aber, dass es unter anderen Distributionen funktioniert - unter Ubuntu jedenfalls lief es ohne Probleme.

Mein System ist ebenfalls ein 64Bit AMD und ein selbstkompiliertes OOo.

----------

## ok

Bei mir wird Linux Libertine richtig (ohne Unterstrich) angezeigt, openoffice-bin und ~x86.

Hilft euch vielleicht die Fehlersuche einzugrenzen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Linux Libertine falsch

Linux Libertine C richtig

openoffice-2.3.0 selbstkompiliert ~x86

und im Moment läuft 2.3.1 durch

----------

## Polynomial-C

Bei Linux Libertine C sind alles Großbuchstaben, während bei Linux Libertine auch Kleinbuchstaben vorkommen...

Und ja, ich habe das gleiche Problem mit openoffice (2.3.1, selbstkompliziert)...

----------

## franzf

```
eix openoffice

     Installed versions:  2.3.1(10:08:02 06.12.2007)(cairo cups dbus java kde linguas_de -binfilter -debug -eds -elibc_FreeBSD -firefox -gnome -gstreamer -gtk -ldap -linguas_*** -mono -odk -pam -seamonkey -sound -webdav -xulrunner)
```

Vllt liegt es ja an einem USE-Flag. Eines das zum -bin-ebuild zusätzlich verfügbar wäre und ich nicht anhab ist gtk. Hat das jemand von euch aktiviert und KEINE Darstellungsprobleme?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[I] app-office/openoffice

     Available versions:  2.0.0[1] **2.0.2_rc3-r1[1] 2.3.1

     Installed versions:  2.3.1(11:12:44 09.12.2007)(cairo cups dbus eds firefox gtk java kde ldap linguas_en_GB pam -binfilter -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -gnome -gstreamer -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_as_IN -linguas_be_BY -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_br -linguas_bs -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_dz -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_en_US -linguas_en_ZA -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fa -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_gl -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hi_IN -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_km -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_mk -linguas_ml_IN -linguas_mr_IN -linguas_nb -linguas_ne -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nr -linguas_ns -linguas_or_IN -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ru -linguas_rw -linguas_sh_YU -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sr_CS -linguas_ss -linguas_st -linguas_sv -linguas_sw_TZ -linguas_ta_IN -linguas_te_IN -linguas_tg -linguas_th -linguas_ti_ER -linguas_tn -linguas_tr -linguas_ts -linguas_uk -linguas_ur_IN -linguas_ve -linguas_vi -linguas_xh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -linguas_zu -mono -odk -seamonkey -sound -webdav -xulrunner)

     Homepage:            http://go-oo.org

     Description:         OpenOffice.org, a full office productivity suite.

```

Damit gehts  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [I] app-office/openoffice
> 
> ...

 

Sieht ja fast so aus als wärs tatsächlich das gtk-USE-Flag (eds - evolution data server und firefox (ich denke Rendering von HTML?!?) sollten mit der Anzeige von Schrift wenig zu tun haben).

Somit weiß ich was ich heute noch zu tun hab  :Wink: 

Thx Finswimmer  :Razz: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.3.1  USE="-binfilter cairo cups -dbus -debug -eds -firefox -gnome -gstreamer gtk -java kde -ldap -mono -odk pam seamonkey -sound -webdav -xulrunner" LINGUAS="-af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB
```

Das gtk USE flag ist bei mir auch aktiviert, trotzdem bekomme ich Linux Libertine nur unterstrichen dargestellt.

----------

## firefly

Also bei mir funktioniert es in OpenOffice mit den libertine fonts (v2.3.1 )

http://home.arcor.de/s.wezel/OpenOffice_Libertine.png

 *Quote:*   

> $  emerge -pv openoffice-bin libertine-ttf  
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

